# Dead Fish Problem...



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 6, 2011)

First of all, anyone who knows me well knows that I have a few irrational fears. One of them is a dead fish. Ever since I was little, I would have my dad flush my dead goldfish for me. (I only have a few fish during my childhood.)

So, the thing is, my betta fish died a little over a month ago. And um... it's still in the tank. First, it got that fuzz over its body and that freaked me out. 

Normally, at 20 years old, i would ask my dad to come into my room and take it away, but I'm hiding one of my rabbits in my bedroom (long story). So, "daddy to the rescue" is out of the question. Yes I'm weird and yes its my fault. I'm just glad there's no "smell" in my room. 

Now, the fuzz is gone, and the fish is still decaying (ew). Now, its starting to float and again, I'm still freaking out. 

I dont have time to freak out. I have a potentially injured rabbit which im taking to the vet next week. This dead fish should be the least of my worries.:lookaround

Bottom line: dead fish freak me out. this dead fish is decaying and freaking me out even more. and i dont know how to throw it away without gagging and throwing up everywhere (yes i have a weak gag reflex.)



Any advice? Sorry for ranting and being a total whack job. :shock::anyone:


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

I know how you feel. I absolutely can NOT get anywhere near taxidermy. At least you can be in the same room as a dead fish (I guess you may be abile to not look at it in the tank though..) Anyway, you could put somthing like a pillowcasee over the tank while you are not looking and carry it out somwhere for your dad to deal with. But if it is a big tank that is to heavy to carry, I don't know.. You could always sneak the bunny into a diffrent room via laundry basket with a thin sheet over the top? (Not that I am a pro ninja, but I must say I am ok at getting things past my parents) (Such as kittens..h34r2 )or you could sit on your bed pretzel style, with the bunny on your lap, and a blanket over your legs and head because your "Too scared to look at the fish" but really your watching bunny. Wait, why are you hiding abunny in your room in the first place?
Hope I helped! h34r2

P.S. my friend has the same problem with dead fish, but she also has it with mice. Once I had to get rid of a mouse that had been dead for 2 weeks..:yuck


----------



## Anaira (Mar 6, 2011)

Could you get something to scoop it out? Like, I dunno, something long handled? Or could you hide the rabbit in your wardrobe for a few minutes? Or if you have a travel cage, pop him in that, and cover it if need be. Or even just pop him in his hutch for a few minutes.

good luck, and sorry about your fish. Hope your bunny's leg is ok!


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks. I wish I could simply hide her for the moment but i have a bag of litter, some bunny treats, and a couple of water bottles around my room, not to mention bits of hay everywhere. I'd clean the area but that's where the dead fish is. It's now floating to the top and I need a solution fast before its a floater. I figure, once it hits the surface, i'll start to smell it.


----------



## Peppers mom (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a dead fish in my room right now to it looks really nasty I have to bring it down stairs and flush it I just havent done it yet.. I take them to the bathroom drop them in the toilet slam the lid flush the toilet and run out of the bathroom I dont like watching them go down the toilet.. 
cant you just scoop it out with a cup or somthing and then put it in the bathroom for someone else to flush??? sometimes you have to do things you dont like to do or things that totally gross you out...


----------



## Peppers mom (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a dead fish in my room right now to it looks really nasty I have to bring it down stairs and flush it I just havent done it yet.. I take them to the bathroom drop them in the toilet slam the lid flush the toilet and run out of the bathroom I dont like watching them go down the toilet.. 
cant you just scoop it out with a cup or somthing and then put it in the bathroom for someone else to flush??? sometimes you have to do things you dont like to do or things that totally gross you out...


----------



## farmerchick (Mar 6, 2011)

hahaha omg i have the same delema right now lol... my fiance LOVES fish, but since hes a truck driver on the road weeks at a time, i'm stuck dealing with it. except i'm really grossed out over a dead frog thats in the tank i have to scoop out. last time a frog died i had to get a friend to scoop it out. but as she was scooping it out it gave me the heeby jeebys lol

good luck! and don't feel so bad, i'm 23. i have buried dead calfs and cows on the farm. but i just can't handle fish... lol


----------



## caramelsoda (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha I'm so happy it's not just me with this problem. Awhile ago, I had a fish that died and it ended up sitting there for weeks. It stunk pretty bad too. I ended up just covering the bowl up with a plastic bag to keep the smell in and so I didn't have to look at it. Eventually, I think it was my uncle that got rid of it for me.
Now I'm almost 20 and I have 2 aquariums. I love keeping fish, but if one dies I will not even look at it. But thankfully I live with my boyfriend and he handles it for me.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I would cover the tank and then clean the area (hay+bottles). Then have him come in.

OR ask a friend to come and do it while they're not there.

I can't really think of any options that he wouldn't see the bunny. 

Or you could just try and do it yourself.
Also, I wouldn't buy anymore fish LOL.


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]I kind of know how you feel. With leaving dead things there. 

I saved a garter snake who had a deformed face and couldn't eat properly (at least I don't think she could) or see out of one eye. I used to sit at the computer with her on my lap. 

She died within like 3 days, and I was so upset I left her there for around a year. I just didn't want to move on.

I ended up getting rid of the body though because when people would come in my room they asked "Do you still have that dead snake?" all creeped out and stuff. By that point I knew I had left her there for too long. =(

I hope you get things figured out soon. What would your dad say if he learned about the "hidden" bunny? =O Just curious.


----------



## degrassi (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 10 aquariums and even I don't like dealing with dead fish. I usually use a big long net, scoop them and dump them in the toilet without looking at them. But a couple times even I've needed my dad to come and deal with it as the fish was too decomposed by the time I found it and I just couldn't do it as the smell was too bad.

Your lucky it isn't smelling. But as soon as you disturb the tank your room is going to SMELL bad. Right now there is probably a film on top of the water keep the smell in. Once you break that it will smell and rotting fish smell lingers 

I'm assuming that since its a betta you have it in a small tank. I would suggest picking up the whole tank, trying not to disturb it too much and dumping the whole thing out. If you can't do it and your dad can't, then ask a friend. Its only going to get worse as it decomposes. Try covering it up with a towel and then dumping it so you dont' have to look at it. Unfortunately its still going to smell though.

Next time I suggest dealing with it before it starts decomposing. Its gross but way less scary to deal with.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2011)

Ask a friend.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 6, 2011)

UPDATE: I put a bag over it so that i didnt have to look at it. Then, using latex gloves (i normally use them when I clean my bunnies' hutches) I put the covered tank in another bag. I tied it. Then I put it in another bag. Then I finally put it in a trash bag. The water is still in the tank and all so im just the glad the trash truck comes in two days. 

And I am never buying anymore fish for a VERY long time LOL.

Also, I'm putting my bunny back outside for the Spring/Summer. So, I'll no longer have a fugitive bunny in my room  

Sort of off topic, I'm starting a mini garden for my bunnies in a week or two


----------



## kuniklos (Mar 7, 2011)

Would it be possible to ask a friend to help you out? I have a few friends who, when they first moved out, lived in some apartments that had mice issue in the winter. They could never clean out the traps. I always did it for them since it never bothered me. I also always removed dead wildlife from neighbors yard for them as a kid for $1. Which was alot for a little kid int he 80's!


----------

